# What is the future of the Gravely 2 wheel tractor?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've heard rumors that the Gravely 2-wheel tractor will soon be discontinued by Ariens. Anyone out there hear any confirmation?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

last I heard it was a done deal. Kinda sad, but if they don't see a lot, they will not keep them. I guess the Zturns won out


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well they made them too good and they are still going even the old ones. So with so many still running they cant sell the new one. What do you think:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well they made them too good and they are still going even the old ones. So with so many still running they cant sell the new one. What do you think:smiles:
> Jody:usa: *


Well, I can agree with that. With my '44, and 60's L


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*You have a '44 Gravely?????*

Ingersol444,
That has got to be a rare beast! I thought all manufacturing was diverted to the war effort... unless your Gravely was built for the military? Do you know if that's the case? Or was Gravely exempt from war production because it was essential agricultural equipment?


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Yep, really sad. I had one for a few years on really steep, rocky and spling covered propert and the thing was a beast. I used it to cut grass but trees too. I built a card for it but that turned out to be too dangerous and would flip over and take the Gravely with it. I don't think that they could keep with the new American price point - "0" money down, "0" interest and 100% rebate. Like the song says, "Ya don't know what ya got till it's gone".
Later,


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: You have a '44 Gravely?????*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Ingersol444,
> That has got to be a rare beast! I thought all manufacturing was diverted to the war effort... unless your Gravely was built for the military? Do you know if that's the case? Or was Gravely exempt from war production because it was essential agricultural equipment? *



Boy THIS post slipped by me, a little late but here you go  


About the only thing I could come up with about the war time L's is that some had cast Iron engine cases becouse of the shortage of Al. Mine is not Iron, so its not one of the real rare ones. I do kinda wish that old tractor could talk, can only amamge the storys it has.


----------

